# Welche Tauschflüssigkeit für ein Corsair H70



## Exodus187 (1. August 2013)

*Welche Tauschflüssigkeit für ein Corsair H70*

Hi PCGHX-Commu,
ich habe mir einen Corsair H70 zugelegt. Ich hab ihn von meinem Chef geschenkt bekommen. Ich kenn mich bis Dato nicht so gut mit WaKüs aus, aber ich würde gerne die Kühlflüssigkeit tauschen. Leider weiß ich nicht was sich am besten eignet. Destilliertes Wasser ist ja schön und gut. Ich hätte aber gerne etwas effektiveres. 

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben was sich da lohnt?

MfG
Exodus187


----------



## NCphalon (1. August 2013)

*AW: Welche Tauschflüssigkeit für ein Corsair H70*

Lass es so wie es ist, Wasser ist die Flüssigkeit mit der höchsten Wärmekapazität und darauf kommt es bei Waküs im Wesentlichen an.


----------



## Exodus187 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Welche Tauschflüssigkeit für ein Corsair H70*

Okay. Dann bleibt es bei Destilliertem Wasser 

Danke


----------



## Tommi1 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Welche Tauschflüssigkeit für ein Corsair H70*

Flüssigkeit bei ner H70 tauschen???
Bei einem festen geschlossenen System?


----------



## Monsjo (1. August 2013)

*AW: Welche Tauschflüssigkeit für ein Corsair H70*

Da nimmt man eine Spritze......


----------



## Tommi1 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Welche Tauschflüssigkeit für ein Corsair H70*

Jep... Und ein Wundschnellverband zum wieder abdichten...


----------



## Bandicoot (1. August 2013)

*AW: Welche Tauschflüssigkeit für ein Corsair H70*

Lass das mal mit den Tauschen. Die sind Wartungsfrei !!! Nur vom Staub befreien. Hab ne H50/70 seit Release der beiden, die Kühlen genau noch so wie am Anfang! 
Besorg Dir leisere Lüfter dafür und freu dich das sie Gratis war


----------



## acidburn1811 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Welche Tauschflüssigkeit für ein Corsair H70*

Wenn Destilliertes Wasser & innovatek Protect IP 

Solltest wenn´s doch rumbastelst das Pumpsystem ausserhalb vom Rechner Testen 

Gruß,Acidburn


----------

